# Pigeon Diapers all the time?



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

It seems pigeons get their feet dirty all the time because they like to stand on top of their own poop. 

Has anybody put their pet pigeon in a bird diaper throughout the whole day even when they sleep (with multiple diaper changes, of course)?

I found this photo on google.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would just be mean, and very unatural. Not a good idea. Clean the cage more often, or just go in with a tissue and pick up the droppings. Also let them bath a couple of times a week and their feet will be clean.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG... please don't put you pigeon in diapers all the time! That is cruel and uncomfortable for the bird... and its bottom is going to get really dirty, damp and that can cause bacterial infections.

You can put a metal grill in the bottom of the cage so the poops fall through. Or use a layer of dry sand to dry out and break up the poops.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

what do you mean "they like to stand on their own poop"? have they told you that they like it? I think the reason they stand on it is because you are not cleaning enough, don't blame them! My pigeons NEVER stand on their own poop because I clean constantly! 

Also I would never put a diaper on them not even for a minute! cannot imagine having them wear it all the time. Please don't do that, it must be uncomfortable!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let them bathe and their feet will get clean. I would rather clean their feet, than their bottoms.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*reply*



JennyM said:


> what do you mean "they like to stand on their own poop"? have they told you that they like it? I think the reason they stand on it is because you are not cleaning enough, don't blame them! My pigeons NEVER stand on their own poop because I clean constantly!
> 
> Also I would never put a diaper on them not even for a minute! cannot imagine having them wear it all the time. Please don't do that, it must be uncomfortable!


I am happy to see someone agree with me. I think these things are, although not exactly cruel, are uncomfortable and unnatural for any birds.

I have heard people keeping ducks, chickens and geese in them in apartment!!!! 

As birds poop so often.. this means they are going to have to walk around in dirty diapers most of the time.. and birds are naturally very fastidious about their personal body hygiene and feather cleanliness. I can't imagine it would be nice for them... and how can anyone have the time to keep changing the diapers 100s of times a day (and night) for all the years the bird is going to live.. day in and day out? Surely that takes all the fun from owing a pet bird.

Fact is, some birds.. like ducks, geese etc, are not suited to living a human house or apartment full time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jak2002003 said:


> I am happy to see someone agree with me. I think these things are, although not exactly cruel, are uncomfortable and unnatural for any birds.
> 
> I have heard people keeping ducks, chickens and geese in them in apartment!!!!
> 
> ...


*
*


I think it's important to consider the needs of the animal you are considering keeping. Then think about whether or not you can meet _their_ needs. Not deciding on what you want and then trying to make them fit into your world. People get pets, then try to make them meet their _own_ needs.
Animals are living breathing creatures, and not there just to fit into our world.
Consider what is best for them first, as that is what matters.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

*reply*



Jay3 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> I think it's important to consider the needs of the animal you are considering keeping. Then think about whether or not you can meet _their_ needs. Not deciding on what you want and then trying to make them fit into your world. People get pets, then try to make them meet their _own_ needs.
> ...


You said it perfectly.


----------

